# Servlet: Verz. anzeigen lassen?



## Strowi_ (14. Jun 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich will gerade enen Online-Editor als Servlet implementieren.
Dabei würde ich gerne als Startseite ein vorgegebenes Verzeichnis des Server anzeigen lassen, und die ausgewählte Datei dann im Editor öffnen.. Leider weiss ich gerade nichtmehr, wie ich das mit der Dateiauswahl hinbekommen, da gabs doch ne relativ einfache Lösung?


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Jun 2005)

nö

ServletContext#getRealPath

den echten Pfad holen, dann normal weiter mit java.io.*

File#list

oder schöner

java.util.Set 	getResourcePaths(java.lang.String path)
          Returns a directory-like listing of all the paths to resources within the web application whose longest sub-path matches the supplied path argument.


----------



## Strowi_ (23. Jun 2005)

hi,

Danke, ich habs nun hinbekommen!
Und sorry für die späte Antwort


----------

